# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Nieuws: COPD patiënten ervaren nog veel klachten ondanks huidige medicatie

## Leontien

Slechts zes van de tien COPD patiënten is tevreden met de huidige medicatie, blijkt uit recent GfK-onderzoek onder 100 huisartsen en 519 COPD patiënten in Nederland. Slechts 22% van hen zegt géén klachten meer te ervaren met de huidige medicatie. De komst van een nieuw eenmaaldaags COPD-middel met een dubbele luchtwegverwijdende werking kan daar verandering in brengen. 

*Huidige tevredenheid COPD-behandeling valt tegen*
Ondanks de huidige behandeling geeft 30% van de patiënten aan dat zij door klachten (enigszins) beperkt zijn in het uitvoeren van dagelijkse activiteiten zoals aankleden en wassen. Naast praktische zaken, stelt een vijfde dat hun aandoening tevens van negatieve invloed is op hun stemming en zelfs 22% geeft aan dat hun seksleven is verslechterd, blijkt uit GfK onderzoek, september 2013.

*Keus voor één uit twee typen luchtwegverwijders* 
Een van de mogelijke redenen voor deze teleurstellende cijfers is het feit dat COPD een progressieve ziekte is, waardoor COPD-patiënten naar verloop van tijd meer klachten gaan ervaren, ondanks behandeling met één langwerkende luchtwegverwijder. Uit wetenschappelijk onderzoek is gebleken dat meer dan de helft van de patiënten die worden behandeld met één langwerkende luchtwegverwijder, klachten houdt en een verminderde levenskwaliteit heeft. Voor deze groep patiënten adviseren de richtlijnen de inzet van twee verschillende typen langwerkende luchtwegverwijders, die aanvullend kunnen werken.

*Dubbele aanpak in één inhalator*
Om het makkelijker te maken beide typen luchtwegverwijders te combineren, heeft Novartis Pharma Ultibro Breezhaler (indacaterol/glycopyrronium) ontwikkeld. Dit is de eerste eenmaaldaagse duale luchtwegverwijder, bedoeld om de belangrijkste symptomen van COPD, zoals benauwdheid, te verlichten. Het bijkomende voordeel is dat patiënten maar 1 keer per dag hoeven te inhaleren met 1 type inhalator, de Breezhaler. Recent is in medisch wetenschappelijk onderzoek aangetoond dat deze dubbele aanpak de COPD-patiënten meer actieve dagen kan bieden.

Het geneesmiddel is vanaf vandaag verkrijgbaar, alleen op doktersrecept en wordt volledig vergoed.

Gebruik je dit geneesmiddel? En helpt het?

----------

